# New 83 gallon custom cage



## rpmurphey (Mar 9, 2009)

I took an old armoire and I'm converting it to a cage for my Ahaetulla prasina. I am going to put an epoxy coating on the inside of the cage. I am going to put a misting system and an air recirculator on it as well. I only have a few pics as this is a work in progress. Updates coming in the months to follow.











I am using warners idea for the recirculator. Here is the link to the page
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...osed-air-circulation-system-you-can-make.html














































The difference in my construction of the air recirculator is that I am going to be able to take the fan out if it fails because I am not going to seal it together. Everything is just a presure fit. As you cn notice I have screwed in the fan to the pipe (4" to 3") then I had a reducer (3" to 2.5) on the other end that I had to use gs the pipe too. The air recirculator is going on the back of the cage so you won't be able to see it. The misting system is going in the bottom were the drawers are. I am going to convert the drawers to doors to allow the 5 gallon container to fit. Plus there is going to be a lot more going into that I'll post later on. If you have any questions or ideas please feel free to let me know.

I really wish I had taken a picture of the armoire before I started this project.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

killer! whats your door assembly going to look like?



aernt feeder lizards expensive?


----------



## rpmurphey (Mar 9, 2009)

It is a salvaged window frame from a house from the historic districted in Phoenix. I got it at an antique shop. Both the armiore and the window are from there.





























As of right now I'm feeding them mediterranean geckos which are all over my backyard. The anoles I can get for 2.50 so there not that expensive.


----------



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

i really like the air circulator... i'll have to try something like that.... and poor lil geckos and anoles  but i guesssssss..... circle of life......... hehe. anyways eager to see the end product...


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

nice project should turn out great.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Can't wait to see this finished. After you coat with epoxy... are you gonna make a background of some sort for it?


----------



## Rich Conley (Jun 12, 2008)

Fantastic outside the box idea for an enclosure.


Off to craigslist I go.


----------



## rpmurphey (Mar 9, 2009)

Rich Conley said:


> Fantastic outside the box idea for an enclosure.
> 
> 
> Off to craigslist I go.


HAHA that's where I started and ended up in an antique shop. I would try there first. I was checking out craigslist for about 6 week and finally decided to look at the antique shops around me. Good luck on the hunt.


----------



## rpmurphey (Mar 9, 2009)

eos said:


> Can't wait to see this finished. After you coat with epoxy... are you gonna make a background of some sort for it?


I am thinking about a gs background or maybe something else haven't gotten that far yet. I am in the process of figuring out how I am going to pipe the water return for the misting system. I should be getting the misting system Monday so I have to wait for that to come to acctually plane everything. I might hook up a fogger as well. Too many choices for one person too make up their mind. 

I haven't figured out how I'm going to do for the lights yet. I found a cool light fixture at Cosco with a built in heater, might be worth the $100 but don't know yet. I have to do more research.


----------



## rpmurphey (Mar 9, 2009)

Here's a slight update.


----------



## jpstod (Sep 8, 2005)

Are you putting anything in the Bottom Portion?

I would recommend installing a liner and a Drain and have the Water drain into the Reservoir.

Also you could install the fogger in there and pipe out the Back and up high


----------



## rpmurphey (Mar 9, 2009)

jpstod said:


> Are you putting anything in the Bottom Portion?
> 
> I would recommend installing a liner and a Drain and have the Water drain into the Reservoir.
> 
> Also you could install the fogger in there and pipe out the Back and up high


I am going to epoxy the inside with marine epoxy, then I am going to put a draining system in going into the tank for the misting system (going to filter the water). The fogger, I don't know if I am going to put one in yet.


----------



## pygmypiranha (Jan 1, 2009)

That is certainly coming along. Nice ventilation system!


----------



## rpmurphey (Mar 9, 2009)

pygmypiranha said:


> That is certainly coming along. Nice ventilation system!


Thank you.

I might change the ventilation system to something better that I found at that orange place. We will see.

I was think along the line of this.........


----------



## cloons411 (Jun 15, 2009)

The "other" place carries bigger ones with multiple inlet and outlets. I'm sure the orange place does too.


----------



## rpmurphey (Mar 9, 2009)

Quick update:

I am going to Home Depot to select so hinges and knobs (fun, not really) and this weekend I am going to sand and stain the wood. Hopefully I will put the glass in the window this weekend as well, we will see.

With the front door on










Without the front door off


----------



## rpmurphey (Mar 9, 2009)

Ok here is a warning that there are alot of pics, I didn't think there was going to be alot of pics but o-well.

Here is a brief update. I didn't get as much done this weekend a I hoped to.










I attached the pump for the misting system


















A close up of the misting nozzle









Door with hinges









Close up of the bevel work


----------



## rpmurphey (Mar 9, 2009)

Ok, I was woundering what some peoples oppinions would be on the lighting for this enclosure. What I was thinking about was two 24" Nova's or something similar to them. What would you do if this was your project.


----------



## rpmurphey (Mar 9, 2009)

So I decided to go with two t5 24" light from home depot. Now all I need to do is cut a hole in the top of the enclosure, recess a chanel, and install a pain of glass then this is almost done with the hard stuff.


----------



## Brien (Aug 27, 2009)

Where did you get those misting nozzles from


----------



## rpmurphey (Mar 9, 2009)

brien said:


> Where did you get those misting nozzles from


I got them from these guys Welcome to Pro-Products!. I don't know how well they work because I haven't heard anybody talk about this company but I will let you know if I like them or not.


----------



## rpmurphey (Mar 9, 2009)

So I was looking at the inside of the enclosure and I decided that I'm going to fiberglass the inside so it will be 100% water proof. This is going to be FUN and ichy. I have the hole drilled for the drain and made a filter system for the return water into the sump. With the fiberglass I'm going to slope it to the drain so there wont be any standing water in the bottom of the tank.

In process:

Make hood for lights
Cut hole in the top for lights
Cut glass and install for lights
Trim the sides of door to fit
Install glass and hardware for the door


I will post pics later


----------



## stevenhman (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice! Can't wait to see how this ends up!


----------



## rpmurphey (Mar 9, 2009)

Had some time today and did a little on the enclosure. It's not much but slowly it is coming together.

Here is a shot of the lights










Here is the fts.










I think I'm going to do an all glass door that slides on both ends. what does everyone think about that. I am stuck on the door. I can't think of an easy and functional door. I was thinking about a door that was on hinges with a wood frame (past pages shows what I was thinking). Please Help I have hit a road block and can't figure out what to do.


----------



## rpmurphey (Mar 9, 2009)

*Dose anybody have any ideas about a door for this tank? PLEASE HELP!!!!!!!!* I don't know if any one has seen this cry for help throught the post but hopefully this will get someones attention.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

how about a sliding door on u channel? you could make it look like an exoterra but with a slider insteadof hingd doors. You know, solid glass on the botton 1/4 then u channel then the top 3/4 could be the sliding glass


----------



## Toad-Sage (Jan 26, 2009)

Nice start, i'm gonna follow this


----------



## rpmurphey (Mar 9, 2009)

Thank you for the addvice frogparty but that is one that I hav allready thought of. Below, will give a better idea of what I am trying to accomplish. 

One of the things that I was tossing around is something similar to a display cases' doors with a little overlap with the glass. The only problem with this is the way to open the glass.......either glue plastic/acrylic nobs to the glass or have the glass made so there is an indent for a little handle.


I am trying to accomplish or want to accomplish is to have a clean or smooth look and something that looks more organic and not so industrial. I am trying for a more "sexy" look I guess is what I'm trying to say. If anybody has any idea, ANY at all, please let me know. It doesn't matter if I have to make it myself or the price to have it made, please let me know.

I am just trying to come up with a different approach to the door concept that is most commonly used. Of what I have seen is 1. glass in the U channel and 2. glass with plastic hinges, I sort of want to stray from the common and make something different. That is why I am asking for everyones help.

One of the other things that I was thing of is making a smaller wood frame that fits inside of the opening so there is a more streamline look. The wood that makes up the opening is 3/4 of an inch think so I am restricted on the width, this is my dilemma.


----------



## RarePlantBroker (Aug 3, 2008)

When building my large display vivarium, I had a similar quandry over doors. I ended up having a custom pair of tempered glass doors made, and used shower door hinges/seals/handles. Here's the construction thread: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...m-construction-thread-50-w-x-22-d-x-56-h.html


----------



## rpmurphey (Mar 9, 2009)

RarePlantBroker said:


> When building my large display vivarium, I had a similar quandry over doors. I ended up having a custom pair of tempered glass doors made, and used shower door hinges/seals/handles. Here's the construction thread: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...m-construction-thread-50-w-x-22-d-x-56-h.html


Thanks for the thread. I just tool a little time going threw it, seems like there is a lot of info that I could use. Thanks again


----------



## rpmurphey (Mar 9, 2009)

So I thought of another type of door sytem that would be fun to build but I don't know if it would be feesable to use. What would people here think about an accordian style door that would open in three parts. 

The only thing that I could think of the cons would be minal viewing. So I was wondering what everybody thinks about this idea?


----------



## rpmurphey (Mar 9, 2009)

I am just know getting back to this tank that has been sitting in my garage for a while now. I only have one pic so far but hopefully I will take more later as it progresses.

The pipe that is on the bottom of the cage is going to be used as my fogger. It is going to be coming threw the top of the cage next to the air recirculator. 

The pipe in the left corned is for 2 purposes 1 is for the hose for the waterfall and 2 is for the water return. Right know I only have a ten gallon tank underneath but I am thinking about getting another ten gallon. One is for the misting system and the return water for the plants and the other one will be for the waterfall.


----------



## Adamrl018 (Jun 18, 2010)

Awesome! any updates on this project?


----------



## Paul (Nov 15, 2007)

Really great detailed build journal, it's always so exciting with the development of each new step! Just make sure it has been waterproofed to the nines, my custom started leaking after 9 months, ruined the floor, rotted a hell of a lot before i got it under control.


----------

